# Gentoo Linux to Hardened

## Albion

Good hello, all,

I am interested in securing my Linux box and wanted to know the differences between 'normal' Gentoo and Hardened Gentoo. I know I could have installed the Hardened version but wanted to start with the basic version first and harden it myself. I've looked in the manual but have not seen a list of differences between the two so I can't hand roll the hardened version myself, yet. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

A.

----------

## krinn

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hardened/Introduction_to_Hardened_Gentoo#Technologies_Offered

----------

## Albion

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tractor Girl

These also might be useful

http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/gentoo-hardening-part-1-introduction-hardened-profile-2/

http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/gentoo-hardening-part-2-introduction-pax-grsecurity/

http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/gentoo-hardening-part-3-using-checksec-2/

http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/gentoo-hardening-part-4-pax-rbac-clamav/

----------

## Albion

Thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

